# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Northfield Mandolins "Deluxe Airloom" fiberglass Cases

## diymando

Has anyone else seen one of these or know anything about them? 
Here are the pics that were posted to the Northfield Facebook page yesterday (1/20/16);

----------


## almeriastrings

My first thought is that I don't think Pegasus have anything to worry about....

----------

Tom Sanderson

----------


## TonyP

looks nice, would love to see one in the "flesh" and check it close. Nice big storage compartment and looks like they got rid of the huge block in the lid which is + in my book. Hope the padding is softer. Didn't see any price or spec's like weight. Looking fwd to a review.

----------

diymando

----------


## AlanN

A buddy said $350. Resembles a Presto.

----------

diymando

----------


## Bob Clark

If you like this style of case, check out Hiscox cases (NFI).  They are another rectangular case with lots of storage.  Very rigid and well made.  If AllanN is right about the price, Hiscox is cheaper, too.

----------


## diymando

> My first thought is that I don't think Pegasus have anything to worry about....


Since these are two completely different case styles, I am sure Pegasus won't even consider it. Unless of course, there were plans to a make a cool Loar Style inspired case with what appears to be nice thick emerald case fabric...

----------


## diymando

Is this a legit price claim AlanN? Seems a reasonable price if it is of a good quality but perhaps mostly manufactured overseas?

----------


## diymando

> If you like this style of case, check out Hiscox cases (NFI).  They are another rectangular case with lots of storage.  Very rigid and well made.  If AllanN is right about the price, Hiscox is cheaper, too.


I took am fond of the Hiscox case, but this one appears to be much thinner and in my opinion cooler looking, and with it being claimed at Fiberglass perhaps they are in different categories? The Hiscox is a great oblong case for the money without a doubt!

----------


## AlanN

Yes, think that price is correct. And looks to be a good case, for the money. There are many levels of cases these days, at various price points. At the top, you have your Pegasus/Calton/Hoffee/Price, then many choices on down. I also like the Hiscox. In my younger days, far fewer case choices existed. One I never had was the Leaf. A picker friend has his R. Wood mandolin in one, am always after him to sell it to me. I need another case like I need a hole in the head.

----------


## Bob Clark

> I took am fond of the Hiscox case, but this one appears to be much thinner and in my opinion cooler looking, and with it being claimed at Fiberglass perhaps they are in different categories? The Hiscox is a great oblong case for the money without a doubt!


I agree, diymando.  The Hiscox is a great case but lacks the 'cool' factor, probably due to its bulkiness.  I use a Gator for my easy day-to-day use, but when the going might be tough, out comes the Hiscox.  I have to also say, the Hiscox people really stand behind their product.  I had a very minor problem with a new one and they replaced it without batting an eye.  

We have so many great cases to choose among these days, it's hard not to develop a severe case of MCAS  (Mandolin Case Aquisition syndrome). :Smile:   It's a great time to be a mandolin geek!

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

My first thought is that I wish _that_ case would have come with my Northfield F5...

Second thought: I wonder if Adrian and the boys would like to take a trade-in on a nice, original model. Black with putting-green interior.?.

----------


## Stephen Cagle

I do not have a Northfield but I would love to but one of these cases!👍😀

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

It seems like a very nicely made case & i really like the compartment in the headstock area. The only thing that puts me off,is the 'smooth' exterior finish,which looks too 'plasticy' for me. For a 'rectangular' case,the TKL's are still hard to beat (IMHO). When i 'play out',any mandolin i take with me goes into my Travelite. It's lightweight,impervious to exterior bump & scratch damage & is well padded & secure inside.
    The recent ''Slipped Disk'' article on the homepage, about the Classical guitarist who had his guitar smashed in the hold of an aircraft points to how easily a Carbon Fiber case can be damaged.
http://slippedisc.com/2016/01/air-fr...mashes-guitar/ Our Cafe colleague,Peter Jenner,had the corner of his Hiscox case smashed off after it was dropped from an aircraft bagage hold. ALL hardshell cases are prone to exterior damage if badly handled. That's why i like the Travelites so much. I reckon nothing short of razor wire or a very sharp point would inflict much damage on one. There was a post on here a couple of years ago about a guy who's Travelite with his mandolin inside it, came off a motor cycle. Apart from some dust on the outside it was fine, & so was the mandolin inside,
                      Ivan :Wink:

----------


## TonyP

:Disbelief: 

 so let get this straight Ivan, it is early and my coffee hasn't really kicked in.....but you'd put your precious in a Travelite in a aircraft hold with stuff that could crush a cf case? I'm positive you are right that the case would look just fine afterward but I'd bet the mandolin would look worse than if it had been beaten with that mythical firepoker that Monroe's mandolins were beat with.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Travelite cases have their place. If you can control their environment, and make sure nobody is going to accidentally step on it, stand on it, or load it under a half ton of baggage then they are fine. If you think it's going to better survive a trip in a cargo hold of an airplane then you live in a fantasy world. Cargo shifts. Just because a case cracks on the outside when dropped doesn't mean the instrument is automatically destroyed inside and just because you can't see much damage to your Travelite case when it's dropped doesn't automatically mean that the instrument is going to be OK. I have stood on my Calton with my mandolin inside. I'm a bit over 200 pounds. Anybody care to try that with a Travelite?

One shouldn't buy a case because the case will look better after an accident.

----------

Cheryl Watson, 

TonyP

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Has anyone else seen one of these or know anything about them? 
> Here are the pics that were posted to the Northfield Facebook page yesterday (1/20/16);


Yes. I inspected one in person last night after the NAMM Show. Very, very well made, flight quality grade I'd say. The fold-out storage area (I haven't seen what was posted on their Facebook page) is really impressive. Easily fit a large iPad in there, possibly my 11" Macintosh Air laptop minus case. There are all kinds of cases for all kinds of needs by all kinds of people so I think this is going to be a great solution for those folks looking for something along this line.

----------

Bigtuna, 

darylcrisp, 

diymando, 

hank

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> A buddy said $350. Resembles a Presto.


OK, I hadn't seen that price and didn't ask. That's a ridiculously low price for a case of this quality. I guess the comment above about Pegasus not having anything to worry about is right then. They'll remain about the most highly priced. Disclaimer: I've owned a carbon fiber Pegasus case in the past (only 3 exist), and will again soon, but cases move through my house almost as quick as mandolins.

----------


## tnranger

Any idea how much it weighs?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I wouldn't call it light, but probably not that much different from one of the several Pegasus cases I've owned. I was hanging out with Adrian of Northfield and may see him again at the show. If I do I'll ask.

----------

diymando

----------


## foldedpath

> ALL hardshell cases are prone to exterior damage if badly handled. That's why i like the Travelites so much. I reckon nothing short of razor wire or a very sharp point would inflict much damage on one.


Well, it's a roll of the dice what kind of damage you'll get. 

I've owned both a Travelite and my current Pegasus case. If the case was sitting on a table and suddenly knocked onto the floor, I'd rather have it in a Travelite. There would probably be less shock damage.

On the other hand, the hard foam in a Travelite isn't completely rigid. You can push down on the top and it will flex if enough force is applied. I can stand with my full weight on my Pegasus case with no damage to the mandolin inside, and I am not a lightweight guy. I'd never do that with a Travelite. 

Pressure damage is a risk when you're packing instruments together with PA gear in a car and the the load shifts unexpectedly, or when a drunk manages to stumble and fall on your case at a jam. A good stiff fiberglass case like the Pegasus is much better than a "hard foam" case that can compress and push down on the bridge in that scenario (IMO). So you pays your money and you takes your chances on type of damage you might run into.

Smaller cases like the Pegasus shape are also easier to pack in tight spaces among other gear and in airline overhead bins, which is why I've never liked the big rectangular cases. But that's personal preference.

----------

hank

----------


## Glassweb

> I wouldn't call it light, but probably not that much different from one of the several Pegasus cases I've owned. I was hanging out with Adrian of Northfield and may see him again at the show. If I do I'll ask.


hey Scott... have you had a chance to play any of the new "Artists Series" instruments?

----------


## sgarrity

From the pictures I'm impressed. The smooth textured doesn't bother me. I'd just plaster it with festival stickers!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Tony - I wouldn't allow any mandolin of mine to be put in an aircraft baggage hold in _any_ make of case - period !. In fact,it's boubtful if i'd take a mandolin on a flight with me unless it was imperitive i do so. If faced with the prospect of needing to have a mandolin placed in the baggage hold,i'd put it in it's case inside a suitcase well padded out with clothing. Flying to the US back in '92,the aircraft had several onboard lockers stationed along the length of the aircraft,my banjo went in one of those. Flying back with my banjo in it's new Mark Leaf case,i asked the steward where it could go, & he told me to put it in the _overhead_ locker. It fit easily with room to spare. I think back in those days,common sense ruled rather than stupid rules & regs (IMHO) to be adhered to at any cost. My Travelite case is slightly over 50% of my 'allowed' hand luggage _volume_. But as hand luggage is governed by _dimensions_,not volume,& because it's over the ''allowed length'',i can't take it on board any aircraft flying from Manchester UK, to Ireland. That's the sort of mindless stupidity i'm talking about, :Mad: 
                                                                                                                            Ivan :Wink: 
  Overhead locker fodder ! :Grin:

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Yes. I inspected one in person last night after the NAMM Show. Very, very well made, flight quality grade I'd say. The fold-out storage area (I haven't seen what was posted on their Facebook page) is really impressive. Easily fit a large iPad in there, possibly my 11" Macintosh Air laptop minus case. There are all kinds of cases for all kinds of needs by all kinds of people so I think this is going to be a great solution for those folks looking for something along this line.


At last, someone who actually knows what they are talking about pitches in. Thanks for this.

----------


## AlanN

Yep, smart-looking, sleek. The handle and hardware look quality, the cushioning appears to be plush and soft, a la Calton. The storage box looks fantastic. Good neck channel config. Price is right. All good.

----------


## Mando-ish

Did you notice if the mandolin can be stored with a tonegard on? I see in the picture, they have it in a storage compartment.

----------


## tburcham

Cafe Friends,

I have one of the new rectangular figerglass cases from Northfield and I will be posting a full review later this week.

----------

diymando, 

Mickey King, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## McIrish

> hey Scott... have you had a chance to play any of the new "Artists Series" instruments?


I'm not Scott (obviously) but I did get to play an early Artist series demo named "Ribs" back in April last year. If I could have, I would have bought it on the spot. I hadn't played a better sounding mandolin. I'm no virtuoso but I do know good tone. This one was loud but not at the expense of tone. It had a big sound and the notes really popped, if that makes sense. As Mike Marshall said, it has bone structure; in that the E and A strings have a body to them and not thin sounding at all. I love my BigMon but this blew mine away. I'm a huge Northfield fan now. I wish I had endless cash to buy one or two more. The build quality is amazing.

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Glassweb

Thanks McIrish... you're now the 2nd person to confirm the quality of the new Artist models. My hope is that Northfield may have a booth at Wintergrass or at least a rep with a model or two to sample.

----------

Denman John

----------


## tnranger

Tim, 

How about that review?

----------


## tburcham

Café Friends,

First, let me apologize for the tardiness in posting my review of the new Northfield Airloom (N-Air) mandolin case.  I was fortunate to be one of the first ”mandolin mortals” to receive one of these new cases.  The others are being tortured/tested by the numerous Northfield artists…who live their lives with their mandolins in a perpetual state of travel (by car and/or plane).   I did speak to Derek Smith of Northfield Mandolins prior to upgrading from the regular Northfield rectangular plywood case (which has not received many positive reviews here on the Café) to the N-Air.  Derek told me the Northfield team has invested a tremendous amount of time and effort in creating a deluxe case that meets the demands of traveling professional musicians at a favorable price point.  The N-Air was specifically designed to fit in the overhead compartments of most commercial aircraft.  

As a point of reference, I presently use a Hiscox Pro-II (crème exterior and blue interior).  I love this case, but it is rather bulky and weights around 8.4 lbs (on my scale), while the manufacturer states the weight is 7.78 lbs.  I’m pretty sure I don’t have ½ lbs of case stickers on there (-;  In addition to the Hiscox, I own a rectangular Ameritage (beast of a case, but heavy), a Bobelock Model 1029 Arrow in fiberglass, a Travelite, and a Canadian built TKL.  I do not own nor have I ever owned a Calton.  My amateur musician status has never compelled me to purchase the “vault-like” build of a Calton.  So, I can’t comment on how this case compares specifically to a Calton, although I’m certain my Café friends will do so in the near future.

Here we go.  

*Looks/Exterior*:  You can look at my photos at the link provided below.  I think it is a great looking case.  I prefer the pebbled finish that Calton offers (I think it is an added charge option), but the matt black finish on the N-Air is very nice.  The contours of the case flow nicely in any direction.  Nothing ostentatious here, just a clean, agile look.  The hardware is a matt silver and has a quality appearance.  There are four latches (each with a lock); two along the front and one at each end.  These are the same style latches used on my Hiscox and Presto.  I personally prefer the simplicity and ruggedness of draw-bolt latches (like Calton uses), but I see no reason the latches on the N-Air should prove unreliable over years of use.  The feel of the latches is very good and they actuate better than my Hiscox.  There are metal loops for attaching a strap on the front of the case in the same matt silver finish.  There are four rubber feet on the bottom of the N-Air and four rubber feet on the edge.  There is also a rubber foot just to the right of the handle on the front of the case that serves as handle to lift the top up when the four latches are released.  You need this little rubber handle to open the lid, as the top and bottom of the N-Air are mated with a very tight weather seal.  I’m not going to call the N-Air waterproof, but I’m certain it will be extremely water resistant.  When you review the photos of the hinges, you will note that the N-Air uses a neat method to “hold” the lid in a secure open position (without troublesome chains or fabric stays inside the case).  You will see square rectangular rings in the rear hinges…when you open the case the lid stops (or is limited from over-rotation) by these metal rings (clever).  The handle is a sturdy affair and has a detent to hold it securely in either the up or down position to reduce the overall width during storage in overhead bins of aircraft.  I would have preferred a heavy duty leather strap…but I’m nitpicking.

*Interior*:  The interior is finished in a very plush green velour with a very nice high nap.  Even the interior sides of the hinges are covered.  It secures the mandolin beautifully, as there is about 5-inches of neck support and no less than 1-inch of padding at the nearest point to the sides of the case.  As you can see in the photos, the headstock third of the case features two doors that open in opposite directions (one to bow and one to stern) to reveal a large storage area.  I have shown you pictures of a Toneguard in this area…it fits, but the two doors will not close completely with the Toneguard in place.  However, when you place the mandolin in, the doors do shut and don’t appear to be in a bind that would result in any damage to the lids (or their hinges).  I don’t know why anyone would put the Toneguard in there, as the case easily accepts even my Big Mon F-5 with the Tone guard in place.  The chrome-plated hinges for the storage doors are of good quality and each hinge is secured with 4 Phillips head screws.  With my Gibson F-9 in place there is at least 2-inches of open space from the tip of the headstock to the edge of the case…and it is a good 6-inches from the headstock ears to the sides, e.g., it would be nearly impossible to break an ear off of a headstock in this case.  Note I said nearly impossible, because we all know there are times when the improbable occurs.  The interior of the lid features padding in the 5-inch area that holds the neck so secure and a very nice pad at the tailstock. (I’ll edit this post to add exterior dimensions tomorrow).

*Weight*:  The N-Air weights about 9.8 lbs (using the scale that measured my Hiscox at 8.4 lbs).  Using the same scale, my Bobelock 1029 weighed 6.4 lbs.  In a Café thread I saw a weight listed of 8.5 lbs for a modern Calton.  
Rigidity:  We all know the “Holy Grail” of mandolin case bravado is based on one’s ability to stand on the case without damage or significant deflection of the top of the case.  In this regard, the N-Air is probably inferior to a Calton and my Hiscox.  When I press on the top of the N-Air, there is noticeable deflection.  Is this something that concerns me…no, but many of you will recall that I posted a rather lengthy article a few years ago about why the Travelite case provides such outstanding protection for every eventuality except “crushing.”  The more the exterior of the case deforms upon impact the less acceleration (rate of velocity change) the instrument inside will experience…it’s simply physics.  To protect an instrument, you want the case to reduce the acceleration of the instrument while providing some crush protection.  I believe the N-Air does this admirably.  If I were going to place one of my mandolins in the Hiscox or the N-Air and drive over said case with a car, I would take my chances with the Hiscox.  I’m pretty sure a Calton would provide similar or superior crush protection to my Hiscox. 

Here are photos of my case:
_<EDIT by site owner. Your page is password protected so removing this link. No sense to send someone to a Forbidden page.>_

*Summary*:  By all accounts the new Airloom is a significant upgrade from the standard rectangular case Northfield has been using since their inception.  Based on this engineer’s review, it should provide years, if not decades, of reliable service for your “Precious.!” 

Tim Burcham

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

darylcrisp, 

diymando, 

hank, 

MissingString, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## Stephen Cagle

I can't get the link to pull up. There is an error. It could be my phone not sure.

----------


## tburcham

BTW, I roomed across the hall from Adrian Bagale and Derek Smith at the Swanannoa Gathering last year and I was able to play nearly all of the Artist series they had available at that time.  Really excellent mandolins!  That being said, I am incredibly happy with the Big Mon I purchased from The Mandolin Store.  It has it all, power, playability, and delicious tone!

Alas, the edit button has disappeared on the Review article for the Airloom, so I'll post the exterior dimensions of the Airloom here:

Length (including latches) = 31 inches
Length (w/o latches) = 30-1/8 inches
Width (includes rubber feet and handle (folded) = 14 inches
Width of Case Body only = 12-3/4 inches
Depth (with rubber feet) = 4-3/4 inches 
Depth (case only) = 4-1/2 inches

----------

hank

----------


## tnranger

Great review, Tim.

I can't get the google album link to work either.

----------


## LBob

Good review... I think there are burlap sacks that are an upgrade from the standard Northfield case.

----------


## tnranger

Tim, would you please post the dimensions of the accessory compartment?

----------


## tburcham

> Tim, would you please post the dimensions of the accessory compartment?


8-3/4 inches along the length of the case
11-1/2 inches wide
1-1/2 inches maximum height inside the storage compartment

----------

hank

----------


## tburcham

Cafe Friends,

Try this link for the photo album of the Airloom case: 

https://goo.gl/photos/MrDEjMFhbrRpLtB28

To the site Manager: Scott, I changed settings on the photo album to allow anyone to view and add photos.

----------

diymando, 

hank, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## Ron McMillan

Good gallery of photos! This is a very attractive case.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Many thanks Tim. It's a very nice looking case indeed. What's the matt black finish ?. Is it a sprayed on coating over the F/glass ?.
It looks great, but one accidental scratch(es) are really going to show on such a surface. A with most rect.cases,inc.my own TKL 'American Vintage',there's a lot of spare room inside which increases the weight without adding anything else,but i think that rect.cases look very professional - i just couldn't see Bill Monroe travelling around with a Travelite case (for instance) for the life of me !. Are these going to be available for anybody,or just Northfield mandolin owners ?. A decent Ballistic Nylon case cover (Travelite covering), is what i'd be looking for if i had a case such as that. Maybe Northfield could add one of those to their product list ???,
                                                                                                                                                   Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Bob Clark

Wow, that is a nice looking case.  To my eye, this is the best looking rectangular case yet (YMMV).  The photos with the Hiscox really put it in perspective for me, and to my mind, your review made the argument that there is a place for both cases quite well.  Thanks for all the work you put into this review, it is very helpful.

----------


## tnranger

Awesome photos, Tim.

I especially appreciate the Hiscox comparison shots.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Thanks Tim, for taking the time to do the in-depth revue and posting the great photos. 

(And thanks to Scott T. for editing out the initial link. 
In an attempt to share _one_ photo (on another site), I inadvertently linked access to _all_ the photos on my photo-sharing site. I wish the moderators of that site had been as vigilant!)

----------


## AlanN

My order is in.

----------


## TonyP

Kudos to Northfield. And thanks for the in depth review. Their standard case was a weak spot from the owners I talked to. It's hard to make a rectangular case as strong as a form fitting case because of the big flat top. But there's no denying the esthetic, so it seems like Northfield has been able to find the middle ground estheticaly, structurally, and financially. This is no easy task. If I was going to improve the design it seems like a small curve to the lid lengthwise to give more rigidity would be the only thing.

----------


## Mickey King

Hey Tim, could you be a little more specific?  :Grin:

----------


## Stephen Cagle

Great pic's and great comparison! Gotta have one! Thanks😀👍👍

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Nice Review and pics Tim. The pics in particular really illustrate how big the storage compartment is and how the lids open. Quite clever.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

The TKL rectangular cases_ have an arched top_ for extra rigidity. Also,their 'American Vinatge' series (mine) ,has extra laminates on the top for even more strength & has metal corner reinforcings under the outer covering. All that adds to the weight of course,but it's one tough case !,
                                           Ivan :Wink:

----------


## tburcham

> Hey Tim, could you be a little more specific?


Mickey,

I'm glad to see some of my West Tennessee picking buddies still follow my posts.  I hope you and family are well!  Please tell everyone at the Jackson Plectral Society "Hello" for me!

Tim

----------

Mickey King

----------


## Ron McMillan

Does anyone have any more precise information regarding price and availability?

----------


## AlanN

~ $350 US. The first batch sold out quickly, more to come in the next weeks, as far as I know.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> ~ $350 US. The first batch sold out quickly, more to come in the next weeks, as far as I know.


Sold out where? Are there a small number of dealer/stockists? They aren't listed on the Northfield website.

----------


## AlanN

No idea. That was told to me by the NF guy I spoke with.

----------


## Timbofood

So, how's the tone? :Laughing:

----------


## Ron McMillan

> So, how's the tone?


And is it BC friendly?

----------

Timbofood

----------


## AlanN

Case arrived. Dandy. Quality build, hardware, interior, look, feel. Not too heavy or bulky.

----------


## dschonbrun

My case just arrived from Peter at Northfield.  Fiberglass, foam, and velvet have similar qualities of a Price or Calton... appears to include some thermal insulation in the build.  The top and bottom mate perfectly, and the rubberized gasket ensures an air and watertight seal.  Fit and finish look really good.

Low profile closures are light and effective, there's a comfortable handle, and numerous rubber "feet" so you can put the case on end, or on it's back.  My mando fits with the tone-guard and my mcclung rest installed, no movement of the body once in place.. the foam sculpting is perfect.  The folding compartment is larger than most other cases... provides long support for the neck.  I also love that the headstock has no risk of damage from impacting the case sides (a.k.a TKL) and that the way they angled the folding compartment provides support for the headstock.

Re the Hiscox: this airloom is lighter and smaller than the Hiscox in several dimensions, and the instument is supported and isolated from movement in the Airloom far better than in the Hiscox.  

Price is $350, and Northfield is only selling direct to consumer to keep the price reasonable.  If sold through retailers, I suspect the price would be nearly double.

Best,
D

----------

darylcrisp, 

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## dschonbrun

Here are some pics of my new Mando and the case details including the bumper/feet, closures, hinges, and gasket.

Adrian and Peter tend to do a lot of research before making any decisions, and they get input from people like Mike Marshall, Adam Steffey, Emory Lester, and Don Julin.  They are also very willing to take voice of customer feedback from a mandolin student like me.

Enjoy the pics.  Feel free to ask questions.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Very impressive. I would be surprised if demand wasn't very high.

----------


## dschonbrun

They can't keep the cases in stock.  Because it doesn't have NF branding, there a huge potential customer base.  I see this as a huge opportunity for the company to demonstrate that they only produce well designed and executed products; and they prefer smaller batches to maintain optimum quality.

----------


## John Duncan

Hey Adrian, (if you are reading this), I'll buy a guitar case and fiddle case from y'all if you make them. 

 :Grin:

----------


## TonyP

And those wonderful hinges with open stop built in!

----------


## AlanN

I will amend an earlier remark where I wrote this was a good case for the money to...it's a good case for _twice_ the money.

I asked the NF rep about a case cover. He's working on it.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Alan N - _"I asked the NF rep about a case cover. He's working on it."_. Nice one Alan !!
                                                                                                                                  Ivan :Wink:

----------


## AlanN

I just hope the cover isn't too $$. The last time I pursued this, the cover cost more than the case :Frown:

----------


## TonyP

So it's hard to tell by the pix, but looks like the bottom is slightly domed/curved... Is the top?

----------


## AlanN

Just checked, the top does have an ever-so-slight dome to it.

----------


## TonyP

So it feels like it will withstand some direct pressure in the middle of the top? Sounds like a dream come true if it does.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Tony - Don't put too much trust in a fiberglass case simply having a slightly domed lid. Fiberglass in most of it's uses isn't a very good structural material, & unless it's pretty thick,it can easily deform under pressure & could even crack. Fiberglass is usually laid up one laminate on top of another,in layers,& the layers can separate,especially if the f/glass has any air bubbles in it. If it does de-laminate,you won't see it,but the strength of the case will be compromised. The only way to avoid that is to cure the layup inside a vacuum bag with all the air pumped out so,allowing external air pressure to squeeze any bubbles from between the layers. After that,the layup needs to be tested for de-lamination usually using an ultra-sonic scanner. Personally,i don't think that they're going to go to all that trouble for a mandolin case. This isn't to say that fibergass cases aren't any good - they are, as long as you don't abuse them. The only f/glass layup where de-lamination won't occur,is one where there aren't any laminates to begin with. With cases such as the Caltons,their strength comes_ in part_ from the relatively small area which can be subject to pressure. Increase that area, & there could be a problem.
The old Mark Leaf cases were made using what's termed 'chopped strand' glasscloth. This consists of very loosely woven glass fibers which intertwine to form a very strong matrix with no laminations. Unless the top of the N/field case is pretty thick,i suspect that my TKL 'American Vintage' case with it's extra wooden plies & very much more 'domed' top,would be stronger. But all this is academic unless you're going to jump up & down on the thing,
                                                                                   Ivan

----------


## AlanN

> So it feels like it will withstand some direct pressure in the middle of the top? Sounds like a dream come true if it does.


The top does 'give' a bit when forcibly pushed down on. Not a concern. I placed the Hoffee with mandolin inside on top of the NF. No push-down.

Again, a solid, well-crafted, well-thought-out case.

----------


## TonyP

Thanks Alan.

Thanks Ivan. I've been around fiberglass but not into the actual process or engineering. So it was good to get a technical explanation. And truth be told even when I was around where it was being done I stayed as far away from it as possible. The whole thing is incredibly nasty stuff. Fiberglass, resin, acetone, all of it horrible messy stuff to be around. The one place I did work where they did it was to make water tanks and they used the chopped method. This is why I would expect fiberglass and carbon fiber(which is also very flexible) to be expensive because of the manufacturing process and working with toxic materials.

Wood does get a bad rap for somehow being inferior, but as a material and especially when laminated extremely strong and light. And won't delaminate when flexed. But it's way more labor intensive to do complicated things like corners than molding processes like fiberglass and CF. And there's the added process of finishing and sealing wood, so there's lots of trade offs.

NF seems to have done their homework on this case and its definitely an improvement on the wood rectangular case they used before. I'm not looking for a flight case because as long as a case can fit in an overhead(which seems to be part of their design criteria) I'm satisfied. I always wait and pack my case last whenever I do a road trip with other musicians, making sure my precious is last and on top of the stack. At $350 NF has thread the needle between low end and flight cases right where I might be tempted to make the jump where I can't even touch a used Calton.

All that remains at this point is see how they do in the field.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Tony - Yes,fiberglass & even more so,Carbon Fibre,is pretty nasty stuff. In it's raw state,fibres can break off & stick into your skin so gloves are a pre-requiisite. The resins used,although not 'toxic',can be very bad for your lungs so,breathing apparatus is sometimes used & a good ventilation system in the work area is required. Contact with the resins,over a long period can cause Dermatitis & other skin conditions.
    Lots of folk seem to think that anything made from glass or carbon fibre,is 'cheap & cheerful' - it's anything but that !!. Depending on whether you go for a 'hot' or 'cold' cured resin system,you need the moulds making from the right materials ie wooden mould tools used for a 'cold cure' system wouldn't last a month in a 'hot cure' system. After making the 'shells' for the top & bottom case parts,you then need trimming jigs to trim them to depth & which might also incorporate drill bushes to drill holes for the 'whatevers'. After trimming & drilling,you're left with exposed fibers,the edges of which require sealing = a lot of tooling expense & it's very labour intensive = costly !!.   In aircraft production,we often got a call to make a non-structural (non-load bearing) part from glass fiber. More often than not,we'd request a design change so that we could make it from Polycarbonate which we could hot vacuum form in multiples at a time. We could make 100's of items in the time it would take to lay up a single item. That was because even our design engineers thought of glass fibre as a cheap option - it's not !!, :Frown: 
                                                                                                                     Ivan :Chicken:

----------


## tburcham

I think Northfield has another batch of Airloom Cases available. Click Here to visit the Airloom link at Northfield.

----------


## AlanN

Cover coming soon..yeehaw!

And I see the price is 'introductory'. Better get your orders in, kids.

----------


## dschonbrun

> Cover coming soon..yeehaw!
> 
> And I see the price is 'introductory'. Better get your orders in, kids.


The price is introductory (i suspect), because if they start selling the airloom cases them through retailers, the price will be considerably higher for the financials to make sense to both manufacturer and dealer.  Once you resell through distribution, it would be wrong for the manufacturer to continue selling at the lower price... so the current language gives them flexibility.

D

----------


## Tom Wright

I haven't seen an explanation for the peculiar name of this product here or on the Northfield page. I first thought it was an auto-correct error in the post title, then thought maybe it was intended as brand-speak to invoke light weight, but at 10 lbs it is not exactly near the pinnacle of air-weight items. 

Why not "Heirloom"? It has a classic look on the inside, and it seems the goal is making one feel it will preserve your heirloom instrument. I hope the word choice is intentional and has a theory, but I'm thinking it might be a mistake. It sure doesn't work for me.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> I haven't seen an explanation for the peculiar name of this product here or on the Northfield page.


I am fairly sure it's intended to be a pun. Not a very good pun, but still a pun.  :Smile:

----------


## Don Grieser

Never been a fan of rectangle cases. Unnecessarily heavy and bulky. If they made something more like a Calton at this price, I'd be interested.

----------

hank

----------


## BlueMt.

> Never been a fan of rectangle cases. Unnecessarily heavy and bulky. If they made something more like a Calton at this price, I'd be interested.


+1

----------

hank

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> I haven't seen an explanation for the peculiar name of this product here or on the Northfield page. I first thought it was an auto-correct error in the post title, then thought maybe it was intended as brand-speak to invoke light weight, but at 10 lbs it is not exactly near the pinnacle of air-weight items. 
> 
> Why not "Heirloom"? It has a classic look on the inside, and it seems the goal is making one feel it will preserve your heirloom instrument. I hope the word choice is intentional and has a theory, but I'm thinking it might be a mistake. It sure doesn't work for me.


Watch out, "Airloom" might be a hint at "The Emperor's New Clothes", the whole thing possibly a fraud.  :Wink:

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> Never been a fan of rectangle cases. Unnecessarily heavy and bulky. If they made something more like a Calton at this price, I'd be interested.


Just the opposite here. I'll take a rectangle case any day.

----------


## AlanN

> Just the opposite here. I'll take a rectangle case any day.


+1. Square is cool  :Cool:

----------


## tburcham

> Just the opposite here. I'll take a rectangle case any day.


+1 for me (-:

----------


## Timbofood

Rectangle cases make for a better "bar"!

----------


## Don Grieser

Different strokes for different folks.

----------


## T.D.Nydn

I just ordered one. I left a message on Saturday, and Peter called me first thing this morning about it. Very nice gentleman,I should have it later this week,,the covers maybe in about 8 more weeks....

----------


## AlanN

You will like it. Any detail on the cover...price? construction? materials?

----------

T.D.Nydn

----------


## T.D.Nydn

Alan,,Im glad to hear that! It looks very protective, and finally some decent storage...I have no other details about the covers,he said about 6-8 weeks, and people who already bought a case will be on a mailing list about the covers.

----------

AlanN

----------


## AlanN

Good news about the coming cover. I will actually hold off on regular use until then....gotta keep the case nice....

----------


## AlanN

Another aspect about this case that I like...keep finding more...is the fact that lifting one of the pocket leaves (either one) and leaving it up provides a 'resting place' to prop up the mandolin when rooting through the well for stuff. Many cases have their stuff boxes under the neck, so either you need to take out the mandolin and hold it with one hand, or place it down somewhere to manage that. As much as I like the Travelite (in certain situations), the lid on the box is such a firm fit that it requires that I place the mandolin down to open it with two hands - one to hold the case down, the other to lift up the lid.

----------


## dschonbrun

Airloom... It reflects on the past "Heirloom", yet improves on the old designs.  Aimed at professional traveling musicians who fly ("Air") to destinations and need adequate protection for air travel.

----------


## dschonbrun

I was in contact with Adrian this morning and expect to see the cover designs in a few weeks.

----------

AlanN, 

T.D.Nydn, 

tburcham

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

Ordered mine a few minuets ago.... Going to compare to my previous gen Calton... If I like it better I may have a Calton up for sale$$
 :Smile:

----------


## AlanN

> I was in contact with Adrian this morning and expect to see the cover designs in a few weeks.


Any progress to report here?

----------


## AlanN

> Ordered mine a few minuets ago.... Going to compare to my previous gen Calton... If I like it better I may have a Calton up for sale$$


You will likely like it. Not a carbon fiber case, a darn good case nonetheless.

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

I hope so... How long did it take to get yours once you ordered?  They said they would send me a fedex tracking number yesterday but I never got it.  just wondering if it will arrive by Friday.

----------


## AlanN

Within a week, as I recall. 

The mandolin just fits/sits perfectly. No movement when seated, but not jammed in, by any means. I remember seeing a guy with a Randy Wood in a Price case. Nice case, but man, that thing was a tight fit. I was scared to put it back in. 

Just waiting on the case cover now.

----------


## JKA

> Yep, smart-looking, sleek. The handle and hardware look quality, the cushioning appears to be plush and soft, a la Calton. The storage box looks fantastic. Good neck channel config. Price is right. All good.


Sorry to hijack the thread but I haven't been able to work out how to post a new thread and have a question regarding my Northfield F5s. Could anybody tell me how the ebony end pin is attached to my mandolin. Apologies if this is a really stupid question but I don't want to pull at it in case it's actually part of the tailpiece 

Keith

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Sorry to hijack the thread but I haven't been able to work out how to post a new thread and have a question regarding my Northfield F5s
> 
> Keith


Go to the branch of the forum you want, e.g. equipment or General Mandolin Discussions

Click on the big black button box top left:   *+ Post New Thread*

----------


## AlanN

Received a note from NF re: cover availability. Will be a bit longer yet, as they're managing increased demand for their instrument line. A good place to be for them.

----------

T.D.Nydn

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

The end pin should just be pressure fit inside the mandolin and is not part of the tailpeice. Just be careful if your going to try to remove it. You will need a tool to grab it with and should be able to twist it a little to break it free the. Begin to carefully pull it out. Don't squeeze it to hard if you using pliers. You don't want to accidentally crack the end pin itself.

----------


## T.D.Nydn

One of the most important features I'm finding out is the fit of the lid and how it closes, it is airtight and waterproof. Like a sealed coffin,,it holds the humidity stable ! I have a hygrometer in the case but no humidifier. The reading has stayed amazingly stable. In the late winter over here, my house went down to 19% at one point but inside my case it stayed at 41%, which is acceptable to me in the winter. I never leave the case open, playing or otherwise....can't wait to get a cover...

----------


## JKA

> The end pin should just be pressure fit inside the mandolin and is not part of the tailpeice. Just be careful if your going to try to remove it. You will need a tool to grab it with and should be able to twist it a little to break it free the. Begin to carefully pull it out. Don't squeeze it to hard if you using pliers. You don't want to accidentally crack the end pin itself.


Thank you for the info (on both counts) it's appreciated 
Keith

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

Received the airloom case today. Arrived very nicely packaged. Great case!!  Mandolin fits well, lots of padding. The interior is a lot like a Calton just a lot more storage. The build quality is top notch on this one. Well worth the $. Maybe latter I will get some pics up.

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

Shoulder strap latch

The last pic is th headstock clearance.

----------


## AlanN

The lower left photo highlights a nice feature - you can prop the mandolin up on an open leaf (either one) to free up your hands to get at stuff.

----------


## Talbot Dale

Hey all,

I have a call in to Peter, but I may get a quick answer here. I just received my Airloom case and I can't find any keys for the latches. Did your cases come with keys?

Thanks,

Tal

----------


## dschonbrun

> Hey all,
> 
> I have a call in to Peter, but I may get a quick answer here. I just received my Airloom case and I can't find any keys for the latches. Did your cases come with keys?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tal


Tal, I haven't gotten any either and mine is from a very early batch.  Northfield is starting to be overwhelmed with requests for new mando's, and so the guys are trying to manage multiple threads concurrently, including an expanded instrument line.  Growing pains.

The locks themselves won't matter much, and you can't lock it during air travel anyway as the TSA needs to be able to open it during screening.

D

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

Actually, I didn't get keys either. Didn't even notice myself. Lol no never lock my cases anyway

----------


## Talbot Dale

Ok, thanks for the information. I rarely lock my case, but there have been times, like leaving my instrument unattended after a gig, where it would be nice to have keys.

----------


## pops1

> Ok, thanks for the information. I rarely lock my case, but there have been times, like leaving my instrument unattended after a gig, where it would be nice to have keys.


I never leave my instrument unattended, even locked or unlocked it's too easy to pick up and walk away with. I have known too many musicians who have lost instruments leaving them for just a moment while they went in to grab more gear.

----------


## T.D.Nydn

I was wondering about that myself,,I wasn't sure the case even took a key...but I didn't get one....

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

I noticed that these have been out of stock for a little while now.  Does anyone know anything about when the cover may be available?

----------


## Northfield mando

> I noticed that these have been out of stock for a little while now.  Does anyone know anything about when the cover may be available?


Hi everyone. Hope it's as nice in your neck of the woods as it is right here in Michigan! Wow.. hard to work. As always, we appreciate the great feedback we're getting from all those case owners out there. This project took us a LONG time and as you can see it's been a little hard for us to keep up and complete what we had in mind. 

Stock: As of yesterday morning when Field Notes (our new online resource) went out we completely sold out of everything save for a couple cases with minor scratches. Honestly, sometimes we have them and haven't had a second to update our site. Apologize for that - please call us anytime you're looking for a definitive answer on availability. We are planning to have more cases available in June. Right now we're working on the accessory items and the companion case for our new Octaves. 

Case Cover: We're on our 3 round of sampling and prototyping. My plan is to have something that works well enough to bring down to Nashville to get some opinions at the NAMM show. That's the end of this month - if all goes well we should be making dozens of them fairly quickly. The first cover will be a nylon bag, fairly simple. Will also make a more thermal protective cover and we're even working on a couple other styles. More details soon.

Shoulder Strap: There are so many great luggage straps that we decided not to make one. Hopefully everyone is finding a nice one to use. We'll likely have something to offer when the covers are ready.

Locks: This turned into more of an ordeal than we planned. It takes working with about 7 different workshops and vendors for us to make this case. Lining from Europe, latches from someone, handle from another, rivets.. on and on. The latches were a custom tooling we made. The lock mechanism in the latch ended up being a problem so we decide not to include a key for fear that someone might actually lock their instrument in the case and have the key go bad. We have removed the lock mech and have remade the tooling. We have ideas about how to lock the case using the zippers on the case cover if need be. Thanks for all the patience on this and sorry about the locks/keys we should probably make mandolins, but cases have been such a long term target. We're glad that people are really liking and using the cases. 

All the best,

adrian

----------

darylcrisp, 

dschonbrun, 

T.D.Nydn

----------


## T.D.Nydn

Adrian,,thank you for the information and update. I also like the rubber feet, when they touch the floor, it is solid contact, no rocking or anything, very stable. But can I ask you, for the life of me, I can't figure out what the single rubber foot at the top of the case is for? The one between the handle and the latch? What is that used for?  Thanks Ted

----------


## jljohn

> Adrian,,thank you for the information and update. I also like the rubber feet, when they touch the floor, it is solid contact, no rocking or anything, very stable. But can I ask you, for the life of me, I can't figure out what the single rubber foot at the top of the case is for? The one between the handle and the latch? What is that used for?  Thanks Ted


It looks to me to be a little knob or grip to grab for raising the lid.  Unlatch the case, and open it by hooking that "foot" with your finger.

----------

T.D.Nydn

----------


## AlanN

_Case Cover: We're on our 3 round of sampling and prototyping. My plan is to have something that works well enough to bring down to Nashville to get some opinions at the NAMM show. That's the end of this month - if all goes well we should be making dozens of them fairly quickly. The first cover will be a nylon bag, fairly simple. Will also make a more thermal protective cover… and we're even working on a couple other styles. More details soon._


This looks promising, with diff. versions planned. Should be worth the wait.

And yes, the front knob is a lid lifter. Wish the Hoffee had one.

----------


## T.D.Nydn

That is pretty cool, I wonder how long it would have taken me to figure that out? I've never had a case with a finger picker upper on the lid.  Has anyone come up with a good matching carrying strap? Not sure if their making one or not according to the latest news above...

----------


## AlanN

Case Cover: We're on our 3 round of sampling and prototyping. My plan is to have something that works well enough to bring down to Nashville to get some opinions at the NAMM show. That's the end of this month - if all goes well we should be making dozens of them fairly quickly. The first cover will be a nylon bag, fairly simple. Will also make a more thermal protective cover… and we're even working on a couple other styles. More details soon.

Any update??

----------


## dschonbrun

> Adrian,,thank you for the information and update. I also like the rubber feet, when they touch the floor, it is solid contact, no rocking or anything, very stable. But can I ask you, for the life of me, I can't figure out what the single rubber foot at the top of the case is for? The one between the handle and the latch? What is that used for?  Thanks Ted


As another poster mentioned, It provides something to grasp when opening the top of the case.

----------


## dschonbrun

> Case Cover: We're on our 3 round of sampling and prototyping. My plan is to have something that works well enough to bring down to Nashville to get some opinions at the NAMM show. That's the end of this month - if all goes well we should be making dozens of them fairly quickly. The first cover will be a nylon bag, fairly simple. Will also make a more thermal protective cover… and we're even working on a couple other styles. More details soon.
> 
> Any update??


I was out with Adrian a few weeks ago.  Progress being made, interested to see the final products.

As an aside, the Small Dog oblong case for TKL (TM2) works fine as a cover for the Airloom case and comes with a nice strap.  It has thermal protection and can be found online for $125.

Best,
David

----------


## LBob

Curious if anyone has put an A style in this case, and how that works... specifically, I'm curious about how it would fit my Collings MT2.  Stock Collings case has about enough storage for a single piece of bazooka joe...

Thanks!

----------


## Bob Clark

> Stock Collings case has about enough storage for a single piece of bazooka joe...


True, but I still can't wait to see that new Collings case in person.  It may not have much storage (maybe not even enough room for a piece of Bazooka Joe), but I _really_ like small cases.  Usually, I have some other bag to carry associated stuff in and I usually don't carry much anyway (I travel very light).  My Hiscox is a great case with lots of storage space, but it has never left the house.  For me, it's just too big.  I just might spring for one of those new Collings cases though. :Grin:

----------


## LBob

Yeah, I do like that the Collings case is small and light, but... I want to be able to have my mic and tuner in there, etc.  I can't actually close the little storage door all the way with a Snark and a tiny pick case in there!

----------


## Tom Sanderson

> True, but I still can't wait to see that new Collings case in person.  It may not have much storage (maybe not even enough room for a piece of Bazooka Joe), but I _really_ like small cases.  Usually, I have some other bag to carry associated stuff in and I usually don't carry much anyway (I travel very light).  My Hiscox is a great case with lots of storage space, but it has never left the house.  For me, it's just too big.  I just might spring for one of those new Collings cases though.


I too like small cases . I was lucky enough to get one of these (I bought the prototype from Elderly). Fits my mandolin like a glove,  it weighs less with the mandolin in it than my Pegasus did empty, and is about 2/3 the size. I sold the Pegasus case when I got the Collings case. I love it.

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## AlanN

Glad you like your new case. Maybe you should start a thread about it.

----------


## MandoAblyss

Adrian demoed the Airloom case for me at Swannanoa last week. The aesthetic is "modern luggage" in a slim, insulated package with lots of storage. The dimensions are deliberately specified, especially in thinness, to fit in any airplane's overhead luggage bin. I thought the design, materials and construction were exquisite. A few highlights... The outer surface looks like black leather in dim room light--it has that deep matt reflectance. It isn't, of course, it is a somewhat compliant smooth finish over fiberglass. Adrian said it could scuff but would remain black in color and could be buffed out although that would make it glossy. It is also vulnerable to color transfer if it is bumped up against something like a white wall, but that can be removed with solvent (such as lighter fluid). The hardware is what you might find on a fine attache case or piece of luggage. The latches are nickel brushed satin and flip out with a spring when opened--they don't have a bail that can catch on the mating piece even if the latch has been opened (arghhh). The handle is ergonomic soft plastic material and can be folded flat against the case side and will lock there without flopping around. The lining is varnish-safe high quality velvety stuff over insulation and there is a huge amount of storage in compartments and around the headstock and in a slot next to the endpin. The neck is fully supported by a full-length cradle, and the headstock is supported from both sides by ramps (like Hoffee guitar cases). The rubber feet on several surfaces support the closed or open case with stability. The top-bottom grooved gasket seems airtight--certainly splash-tight for a dash through the rain; to break the air seal and open the case easily there is an extra foot as a handle in the front of the case top. I was hugely impressed. I have seen all cases by Hoffee, Calton, Ameritage, TKL, Hiscox and more, and for my purposes the Airloom is the best value with all the features I would design into a case. Look forward to mine arriving.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Just giving this thread a bump to ask two questions:

1) Has anyone fit an A style mandolin in one of these cases? I have a Collings MT-O and am interested in this case for travel if an A will fit ok in it.

2) Has anyone flown with it yet? Did it fit easily in the overhead luggage area?

----------


## LBob

I got one about a month ago, and I have my Collings MT2 in there - fits perfectly.  I'm very happy with the case.

Haven't flown...

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Great to hear! Thanks for the reply!

----------


## raycan2

So I just had my Northfield F5S delivered with an Airloom case, it is very plush on the inside and has a lot of room for the size of case......I will take measurements and wt. The Mandolin fits like a glove and barely moves in their,,,if anyone has any questions let me know and I can answer the best I can...Like I say mine just come in today.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## AlanN

I caught a glimpse of the case cover for the Airloom case at the NF booth @ IBMA, where a prototype cover or 2 was there. Looks like it will be a quality piece, with reinforced high-traffic areas and a large zippered pocket. No flap between/under the handle, a good thing. Should be available sometime in October.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## AlanN

Done got my case cover. A dandy. Terrific fit, well-appointed, easy to manage. The zipper travels _under_ the plane of the latches, brilliant.

 The pull handles are my addition.

----------


## Chris Daniels

> Done got my case cover. A dandy. Terrific fit, well-appointed, easy to manage. The zipper travels _under_ the plane of the latches, brilliant.
> 
>  The pull handles are my addition.


Forgot to make mention of it via email, so here's my public response: NICE!

My NF didn't come with an Airloom (just a shaped TKL Prestige which I'm replacing with my existing TKL Pro), so you had better keep an eye on yours.  :Wink: 

C.

----------


## Trey Young

I'm currently case shopping and was wondering if any of you Airloom owners who have had the case for a year or so now could comment on how well they have held up for you?  

Thanks,

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

I've had mine for probably close to a year and have taken it everywhere.  It's a great case and as mentioned above... the storage is great.  I did end up getting a Hoffee for taking to festivals and things simply because I like using the backpack straps when I'm going to be carrying around all day.  The Airloom case is definitely one of the best I've every had including calton and hoffee cases... costs a LOT less and is super nice... My shoulder just gives me trouble when I have to carry for long periods so I wanted the Hoffee for backpack strapping..... The Airloom has held up very well though and I think you would be very happy with it.  Alan has that cover which I have seen in person and man, that thing is nice!  You could get an Airloom and cover for less than a Hoffee or Calton and be set.  I may end up getting a cover for my ariloom and just sewing on my own backpack straps.

----------

Trey Young

----------


## AlanN

What Gabe said. The case/cover thing is great and had held up very well. Sleek, lightweight, well-appointed - the whole enchilada.

----------


## Trey Young

Thanks for your response Gabriel!  I'm thinking it's the way I'll go.  I can count on one hand the amount of times I've flown with an instrument and it was never for a gig. So I basically need something that is of good quality and can be put in the back of the van or at worst a trailer.  I have a nice Access 3 gig bag I can bring along for once I show up at a festival if I'm going to be toting it around for long distances.

----------


## Gabriel Wiseman

> Thanks for your response Gabriel!  I'm thinking it's the way I'll go.  I can count on one hand the amount of times I've flown with an instrument and it was never for a gig. So I basically need something that is of good quality and can be put in the back of the van or at worst a trailer.  I have a nice Access 3 gig bag I can bring along for once I show up at a festival if I'm going to be toting it around for long distances.


That should have you very well covered then.  BTW.. I looked and I've had my case since around April or May 2016 so it's been well over a year.

----------

Trey Young

----------


## Stephen Cagle

JUST BOUGHT THE AIRLOOM HERE OFF THE CAFE AND I HONESTLY DON'T THINK I'LL EVER WANT ANOTHER CASE. I SAY THAT NOW BUT IT'S REALLY THAT NICE OF A CASE. THE CASE IS USED BUT IN GREAT CONDITION AND REALLY NICE STORAGE CONSIDERING THE SIZE OF IT. NORTHFIELD HAS DONE A REALLY NICE JOB MAKING A CASE THAT IS CERTAINLY BETTER THAN MOST OF YOUR CASES ON THE MARKET BUT YET LESS COSTLY THAN MOST OF YOUR FIBERGLASS CASES ON THE MARKET. I THINK THEIR WAS A LOT OF THOUGHT THAT WENT IN TO THIS CASE. YOU ALMOST HAVE TO HAVE ONE IN YOUR POSSESSION TO UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M SAYING. MOST FOLKS WANT A CASE THAT IS NOT BULKY AND NOT A LARGE CASE HOWEVER HAVE THE NICE OBLONG LOOK WITH TONS OF STORAGE. THEN MAKING IT A REALLY DURABLE FIBERGLASS CASE IS JUST A WIN, WIN FOR EVERYONE. IT DOES APPEAR TO ME TO BE THE PERFECT CASE. WELL PERFECT FOR ME ANYWAY.  I JUST THINK NORTHFIELD REALLY HIT IT OUTTA THE BALL PARK ON THIS.  I'LL SEE IF I CANT POST SOME PIC'S TONIGHT WITH MY MANDOLIN IN IT'S NEW HOME. 

WONDERFUL CASE GUYS!! ALSO THANKS AGAIN ZACH.  :Coffee:

----------


## Eric C.

I received an airloom case with the purchase of a new F5S from Elderly which was a pleasant surprise. The website photos showed a standard F5 case.

It is a fantastic case and my only complaint is how easy the black finish comes off. Accidentally bumped the case on some plastic molding in my vehicle and it left a white spot on the case.

Best protection/storage I have ever seen in a hard case.

----------


## MontanaMatt

I've had my Airloom case for six months now, and I too like it.  It is not a burly travel case.  I fear a compression on the top would easily transfer to the mando inside.  I do have a Price case, which could be used as a jack stand to change a car tire.  I hope future NF cases will be a bit stiffer, may a stylish rib to prevent flex of the lid.
I travel with my band, and gear sometimes shifts around on the road...I don't worry about the Price case, but I do fret about the Airloom...some pun intended.

----------

